# WaterFalls on Snowmobiles



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

That's pretty cool. Next you know they'll be firing up Yule Creek


----------



## tripple (Nov 4, 2010)

*Buzzkill...*

Sorry that I feel I need to voice this but…

WFT!

Yeah I have seen stuff like this before, nothing new and amazing but really? How much 2 stroke do you like in your coffee? Where do you live that really had a seasoned SRT team to deal with hoisting a sled from a river bottom if you CAN find it after its tank had drained? Glad to hear that you like that pink glow from farmed salmon. Really whitens the teeth.

Not toting the tree hugging hippie line here, (yes, I do rock the M7-162 and a 30-06) but there is no need for the consequences that can happen from this shit. 

Keep your sleds outta the water unless you're minimizing the exposure. 

mike drop…out...


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

That was both insanely awesome and insanely stupid at the same time. Never thought he would have made it. Probably should have been wearing a pfd or something though. Somewhat agree with the comments above, I guess the youtube hits are worth the risk though.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

While that was kinda cool to watch, just imagine kayaking and having that asshole come blasting by you on a sled... I know there are a bunch of kids around here that think Slednecks are the coolest thing since sliced bread. Hope no one gets the idea to try that in the Ark or one of her tributaries...


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Golden Play Park.......here I come......


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

Are you allowed to run motorized craft on the Ark? What about in the new Browns national monument? I would think there is some restriction. Or at least in wild and scenic rivers and the like


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Of course not, but I would be highly surprised if it was legal to run motorized craft up a creek like that anywhere... Just because its illegal doesn't mean dumbasses won't try and repeat it. I think it would be more likely to see someone try it on Clear Creek or Lake Creek...


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

We don't have many rivers with nice grassy places to launch and exit the river. We should be safe at least for a while. Not to mention smacking a rock could really put the hurt on.


----------



## Gnome79 (Mar 17, 2012)

As much as I hate the thought of this I've always wondered why some form of whitewater jetski has not been invented. Seems like it's possible and there's a lot of yahoos that would dig it.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Dude didn't have a PFD on because he has no idea what he is getting into. He is lucky he did not fall that whole time.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Sledneck crew is based near my hometown over Gore Pass. They drive through Steamboat in these HUGE trucks towing trailers that are like as long as an 18-wheeler, with all four windows down in truck, blasting music and showing off (reminds me of what we did in highschool). I am all for them building jumps on private land or going up to area that they are allowed, but have issue with them on rivers and tearing up pristine mountains. I question what damage will a snow machine do to a river? How is this allowed (it isnt like some above mentioned)?


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Deliverance85 (Apr 15, 2015)

Incredibly sick. Incredabky stuoid. But hey id do it. I try anything crazy at least once.great vid


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Earl where can one sign up as I cant find it on the web site? I got a couple of boys who are very interested .

Logan knocking out the bottom 4 on lake on a snowmachine is so 2008...

Yea when I saw that raw footage a couple of months ago over at the shop - all I could say is you boys know that is going to ruin a few hippies days right? 

I do have to say that the slednecks/BBA boys who call BV home are the top 1% of all back country users I have ever been around..... The knowledge, skill, work ethic, safety, and resource protection they display is just flat unequaled. Absolutely no one around here I have ever seen or been in the BC with has the combination of the skill it takes combined with commitment to do it right and they do it year after year.. Also there is no one I trust more with my life on a day to day basis in the back country than the BBA boys..

Riding on water is a stunt that gets watched and I bet KJ is happy for some of the 750,000 you tube views we all have given him.. I know his slednecks sponsor sure is!

Anyway Earl if you can get that sign up sheet on the web site it would help some of the guys plan the trip down from Alpine - thx!


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

Since when did not being a raging asshat automatically qualify someone as a hippy? If this really is "the top 1% of all backcountry users" I'd hate to meet the 99% that don't restrict themselves to this level of safety and resource protection.

I doubt this d-bag would have been able to negotiate around some poor idiot trying to paddle down that rapid without sinking or doing a 30 mph body check. Ay ay yay.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Jahve said:


> Earl where can one sign up as I cant find it on the web site? I got a couple of boys who are very interested .
> 
> Logan knocking out the bottom 4 on lake on a snowmachine is so 2008...
> 
> ...



You blowing these guys or what? Not that there's anything wrong with that. This post reads like some love struck high schooler.lol "the boy's ". Shit like this makes us look like a bunch of hillbillys who give no shits about the environment. Not everything needs to be YouTubed.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I hate those stinking noise makers and the flacid tools that ride them.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

hilarious how much hate is in here. 


It's pretty cool.

I bet you all call yourselves open thinkers and believe in free speech and freedom of expression right?

What's next? Some idiots going DOWN the rapids in plastics barrels?! What kinda swift water rescue team can save them when they lodge themselves under a wood pile?!










People have been riding sleds on water for a long time.


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

Hi all

Some how I missed this tread till now....gota comment.

I ride cross country over dirt roads, jeep trails, and single track on my motorcycle. 

I believe I am a ethical river user, and ohv rider.

WOW....was that a cool ride !

They should all be given a night in jail, and fined !

One sled doing that caused minimal environmental damage. 

Lots of sleds duplicating that move ....no beuna !

No OHV user should condone that type of riding...those are the BAD APPLES in the ohv world !

At their skill levels, backcountry knowledge levels...and role model/leadership role they took on making that video...they either knew or should have know, how high impact that type of riding can have on the environment. 

Like I said...they should all spend a night in jail and be fined cash plus the forfiture of their sleds !

Damm...those guys rank right up their with those boy scout leaders knocking over the rock formations in goblin valley, ut...they should have spent a night or two in jail too...

It's the bad apples that wreck it, for all of us.

It seems the identity of these guys is known...can the water be id...if so then I would be 1st in line to report them to the correct environmetal enforcement agencey

Paddle on

Scott


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

Hi all

I want to add...given colorado land ownership laws....riverbed can be private property. ...this may have been a legal stunt.

Legal or not, to me it was unethical ...just because you can do it does not mean you should.

Note: there is one offical OHV route up/down a short section of talyor creek, just below taylor pass....but that water is very different than what they are riding on. Point being...riding in a creek sometimes is not unethical....if it is part of an offical ohv route.

paddle on

Scott


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Jahve,

Not trying to get on yer case or anything just restating what I already said. If these guys are the tops at safety and knowledge why is he sans PFD? Does that mean in the backcountry he is so knowledgable that he just needs a shovel and a probe? No becon?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

A couple of comments. KJ says in a video comment that he IS wearing a dry suit and pfd under his "outer wear". The license plate is not US, probably Canadian, so I am going to assume that this "stunt" was done in Canada. I appreciate ******** comments. Some of the other posters are so full of self delusion that will never get that anybody can recreate on gas powered toys responsibly. Yet they drive hundreds of miles in their subaru / tacoma and don't even think twice about how much gas they use or how hypocritical they are. It is a cool stunt, if done once and responsibly. I don't want to see this become the norm on rivers. Hate on haters... (I don't condone OHV use that inflicts damage on natural areas or any OHV use in the wilderness. Reckless stunts that may get you hurt or killed are your business)


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

*Wow*



glenn said:


>


This is amazing. Holy shit. Blondes babes boofing jetskis! It doesn't get any better.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOd4Z5zspi0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## GameOn (May 14, 2009)

Oh good grief, not another type of user to include in the Management Plan...we'll NEVER think of them all!!!


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

yourrealdad said:


> Jahve,
> 
> Not trying to get on yer case or anything just restating what I already said. If these guys are the tops at safety and knowledge why is he sans PFD? Does that mean in the backcountry he is so knowledgable that he just needs a shovel and a probe? No becon?
> 
> ...


how the fuck do you know what he's wearing? Were you there?


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

*Waterfalls? Nope. Chute it!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIDeCkViR5Y


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

BeaterBoater said:


> how the fuck do you know what he's wearing? Were you there?



No and apparently I was wrong because he was wearing his PFD and dry suit under his clothing like a normal person. I apologize for coming to what seemed like a logical conclusion of watching a video and observing a person not having a PFD on the outside of their gear. I am sorry your feelings got hurt.

More observations that could be wrong, but probably are not.

Beater is angry
Beater is angry for possible reasons:

Steroid use and the vicious cycle of having no testicles and then being angry about that too.

Not getting any. Try being nicer

I had sex with your GF, sister, or mother. 
I apologize again if that is the case, but I know boaters (not beater) whom are in a similar boat (intended) and are still pretty civil towards me.

Not enough snow so worrying about river levels this summer. 
It's snowing a lot up here so grab a beer and relax. We are all feeling that way right now.

Cheers and hope you get over the anger.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Reading your post--laughing out loud


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

brendodendo said:


> A couple of comments. KJ says in a video comment that he IS wearing a dry suit and pfd under his "outer wear". The license plate is not US, probably Canadian, so I am going to assume that this "stunt" was done in Canada. I appreciate ******** comments. Some of the other posters are so full of self delusion that will never get that anybody can recreate on gas powered toys responsibly. Yet they drive hundreds of miles in their subaru / tacoma and don't even think twice about how much gas they use or how hypocritical they are. It is a cool stunt, if done once and responsibly. I don't want to see this become the norm on rivers. Hate on haters... (I don't condone OHV use that inflicts damage on natural areas or any OHV use in the wilderness. Reckless stunts that may get you hurt or killed are your business)



Good point. Because driving to the river or anywhere else in a car, on roads with pavement and brakes and shit is exactly like driving a snowmobile at high speed up a flowing creek. And the only problem with someone driving a snowmobile up a creek is that he's not doing it in a Subaru or a Tacoma. And yes, we are also all so hypocritical because we drive vehicles in places other than in said creeks and rivers.

I look forward to more insightful comments in the future!


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

bluesky said:


> Good point. Because driving to the river or anywhere else in a car, on roads with pavement and brakes and shit is exactly like driving a snowmobile at high speed up a flowing creek. And the only problem with someone driving a snowmobile up a creek is that he's not doing it in a Subaru or a Tacoma. And yes, we are also all so hypocritical because we drive vehicles in places other than in said creeks and rivers.
> 
> I look forward to more insightful comments in the future!


Wow, I must have hit a nerve. bwahhaaaa. How is that for insightful. Now get in your Subaru and go drive 100 miles to boat or ski.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you, I will. I was going to paddle but all this damn frozen white stuff dried up the flows!


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

*Silly Waterfalls. Sleds are for flying.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zmD9ChQBkE


----------

